# Cholla, Zoey...and Me



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful, sunny day outside today. So we took some pictures of the hedgies while I was in my Sunday clothes. Hate to waste a good dressin up. I'm alot fatter than I remember. :roll:

The first 2 are Cholla, the last 2 are Zoey.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You all are so lovely  Did you take the hogs to church? God bless us each and everyone  .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Why do you think we carry such big purses Larry? I have a separate compartment for each hedgie, of course! :lol: 
I think Zoey liked the part about eating the forbidden fruit the most. She thinks all fruit has mealies. :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Love your dress! And your babies are too cute! We're taking Quinn to get him blessed this fall by our priest. I have a feeling he's never blessed a hedgie, so we'll see how Quinn reacts to the holy water sprinkling...

Oh, and they have a special "Blessings of the Pet" day... we're not just randomly bringing him because we're crazy hedgie people***.

***Even though we totally are crazy hedgie people.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

You guys look great!  Will the next one be Cholla and Zoey all dressed up? :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, you all look great!  I think that Cholla and Zoey need big hats too! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my first thoughts: peaceful British morning... nobility... white velvet stables... hedgies...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I think it is so nice to see people (and hedgies) get dressed up on a beautiful Sunday and share it with each other!!!!! You look lovely and your babies are adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe, you guys are so sweet. Like usual, I had more fun than they did. 
You can't let that stop you though!


----------

